# HD OTA reception problems with 811



## dsalee (Mar 14, 2006)

I have just purchased a high end Winegard 8-bay UHF antennae for HD OTA reception. There are 3 local channels within 120 and 122 degrees compass; CBS, FOX, & NBC. Their respective signal strengths are 85, 88, and 80, and all three 'lock' on when adding local DTV channels through the 811 menu. Both CBS and FOX downloaded their local channel number and designation when tuning to the appropriate tranmission frequency. The reception is flawless.

However, with NBC the downloaded OTA channel is the same channel number as the transmission frequency. When I view the 'guide', I see the appropriate programming information under this channel number. But when I attempt to select the channel, the 811 unit 'loses its brains' and conducts a powered-on reboot, or reinitialization of the whole system including transponder stepping & programming information download. This has occurred every time I attempt to access the OTA NBC channel.

I live in Spokane, WA 99208 and the NBC affiliate is KHQ (transmission frequency 15)

Any thoughts or ideas???


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

dsalee said:


> I have just purchased a high end Winegard 8-bay UHF antennae for HD OTA reception. There are 3 local channels within 120 and 122 degrees compass; CBS, FOX, & NBC. Their respective signal strengths are 85, 88, and 80, and all three 'lock' on when adding local DTV channels through the 811 menu. Both CBS and FOX downloaded their local channel number and designation when tuning to the appropriate tranmission frequency. The reception is flawless.
> 
> However, with NBC the downloaded OTA channel is the same channel number as the transmission frequency. When I view the 'guide', I see the appropriate programming information under this channel number. But when I attempt to select the channel, the 811 unit 'loses its brains' and conducts a powered-on reboot, or reinitialization of the whole system including transponder stepping & programming information download. This has occurred every time I attempt to access the OTA NBC channel.
> 
> ...


Unless NBC is a low power class A or smaller channel, it will have a second channel assignment. Check the station to find what the "real" channel number is. Go to set up and add Digital, plug in that channel number and check your signal strength. If this still does not work, might check the station engineer, to see is PSIP is fully functional. Sometimes this can be an issue.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Just checked. The channel should be 15


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Sounds like a station PSIP problem


----------

